# What is this? PCI ID 80862e20 [SOLVED]

## ISHAIM

Hi,

I was doing a check of my /usr/src/linux/.config to make sure I have all of the drivers I need, according to lspci -n and http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx.

At the top of the list is:

```
80862e20   Yes   Intel Corporation   4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller   intel-agp   v2.6.26-
```

I cannot discern after some investigation whether this is for graphics (hence "intel-agp") or some sort of chipset controller (4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller), so I'm unsure whether or not I need this driver.

Looking through .config with a vim /AGP search, the most relevant line I could find is CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y. This is under the Graphics support section so it makes it seem as if it's for AGP, but because of the "4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller" and other Intel pdf's I've googled, I'm still not sure.

My machine seems to be working fine otherwise. I'd assume if I was lacking any critical driver software for controlling RAM my machine wouldn't function (properly?) at all, but I could be wrong.

My motherboard has no AGP port. It's a Gigabyte EP43-UD3L if you want to check.

Any help appreciated,

Thanks.Last edited by ISHAIM on Sat Feb 27, 2010 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

short version - you do want that selected, even if your video card doesnt seem to be connecting via an AGP slot. Long story. 

More info on it can be found looking at the help option in menuconfig for AGP_INTEL (apologies in advance if you've already looked at this)

```

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL:

  │

  │ This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of X

  │ on Intel 440LX/BX/GX, 815, 820, 830, 840, 845, 850, 860, 875,

  │ E7205 and E7505 chipsets and full support for the 810, 815, 830M,

  │ 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G and I915 integrated graphics chipsets.

```

More interesting and descriptive is the agpgart help text

```

CONFIG_AGP:

  │

  │ AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port) is a bus system mainly used to

  │ connect graphics cards to the rest of the system.

  │

  │ If you have an AGP system and you say Y here, it will be possible to

  │ use the AGP features of your 3D rendering video card. This code acts

  │ as a sort of "AGP driver" for the motherboard's chipset.

  │

  │ If you need more texture memory than you can get with the AGP GART

  │ (theoretically up to 256 MB, but in practice usually 64 or 128 MB

  │ due to kernel allocation issues), you could use PCI accesses

  │ and have up to a couple gigs of texture space.

  │

  │ Note that this is the only means to have X/GLX use

  │ write-combining with MTRR support on the AGP bus. Without it, OpenGL

  │ direct rendering will be a lot slower but still faster than PIO.

  │

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

  │ module will be called agpgart.

  │

  │ You should say Y here if you want to use GLX or DRI.

```

----------

## eccerr0r

I have a EP43-UD3L as well.   Technically these modules aren't needed but should just compile them as modules for legacy software like the fglrx.  The entry posted is for the chipset/northbridge apparently.

fglrx does load in agpgart and intel_agp but does not appear to be using intel_agp.  I recall fglrx barfing when I didn't have agpgart compiled, yet in my Xorg.0.log...

```
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

```

(instead of AGPGART) as well as seeing agpgart loaded in lsmod when I start X11...

Must have opensource ATI drivers and MESA soon! *sigh*

----------

## ISHAIM

Ok, thanks for the help!   :Cool: 

----------

